# Pics of my last 2010 kid and first 2011 kids



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Seemed like a nice day to get the kids out for pics, Noelle was my last 2010 kid (well her and her brother, we lost their trip sis, and I've already sold her brother)
















She loves to jump on the trampaline w/ the kids,








I'm going to try and post a video, first time trying that so who knows if it will work,

Nice gave me my first 2011 kid, and my very first single nigi,
























What's this? A moonspot maybe? Who knows.








The next day Henryetta gave me my second 2011 baby, I wasn't planning on a miniature nubian, but I've got to admit, it's hard not to love this face! My mom named her Sally (as in Sally Field, the Flying Nun),


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I love all of them!

You have some super cute babies!

Those half floppy ears are adorable!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

adorable!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So darn cute!!! I love the trampoline ones!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Pretty pics, I love the nigerians cause thats what I raise. But that little part nubian is adorable. I have a nubian/boer cross doe that I breed with my nigerian buck and they are so cute just like that. Congrats on the new ones.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaaawwwwwwweeee, sooooooooo cute!!! Love them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice did a great job on that kid - what a looker!

Love Noelle too but thats probably because Im partial to blacks 

any kid with floppy ears makes my heart melt


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww, they are all so stinking cute. Wow, I LOVE Nice's kid. Beautiful! Is that a doeling or a buckling so I know who I am drooling over. ;-) :drool: 

Tracy


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute kids! That is so funny that they like to jump on the trampoline! :slapfloor: Floppy ears melt my heart too.  But I'll tell you what I like better: little boys! Are those your sons? They have BEAUTIFUL faces!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Those little boys are my nephews, they're very good helpers, the one on the trampaline wants a goat of his own, I think he should have one, but his mom don't think so. 

All are girls, and yes Nice's baby is perfect! Definate keeper, Noelle to, can't let her go after all we've been through, besides with as badly as I've spoiled her I doubt anyone would be able to put up w/ her.

This is going to be the smallest kid crop I've had in a very long time, and if Flower will also give me a girl I'll be completely satisfied! More then one would be awsome, but I'll settle for one.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are so adorable! Your nephews are sooooo cute! They look like they are having a blast with the kids! What a shame that they can't have a goat of their own


----------

